# Autism in Italy



## mfaeriee (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello all,
I'm new to this forum, and I'm looking to connect with anyone who can help me with information regarding mental health and mainly autism work in Italy (Around Napoli and Roma area)

I am an experienced ABA therapist from Canada and I am currently studying in Belfast to get a Masters in ABA. I am looking to move to Italy for work in ABA with the expat community, and would like to get in touch with ANY parents or professionals to discuss the possibility. 
Please email me if you can give me any information.
Many thanks!! you can also look me up on LinkedIn (Mandy Cheung) 

mcheung85 @ hotmail. com

Much appreciated,
Mandy


----------

